# Moon Lake



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Moon Lake is totally ice-free !!  

The Moon Lake Resort, for the first time in 10 years, still has some cabin's available for the Memorial weekend.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks .45!

Think I'll check it out over the holiday weekend. Maybe I can beat ya to it! :^8^:


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just thinking about leaving for somewhere this weekend and about Moon Lake. I have never been there but looked at going there for a while. The ice is gone so does that mean there is no snow around either? I would like to camp this weekend, and we will camp in the vechle, so all I need is a place to park.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wes242 said:


> I was just thinking about leaving for somewhere this weekend and about Moon Lake. I have never been there but looked at going there for a while. The ice is gone so does that mean there is no snow around either? I would like to camp this weekend, and we will camp in the vechle, so all I need is a place to park.


No snow...maybe a little in the shady area's. Forest Service has quite a few campsites around there with restrooms. Very clean place, they do a good job. Firewood should also be stocked in these campsites. I'm not sure of the cost, you might try checking with the Ashley Nat'l Forest.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Thanks .45!
> 
> Think I'll check it out over the holiday weekend. Maybe I can beat ya to it! :^8^:


Maybe I'll just already be there before you even get out of bed. But, if I see you out there, steaks are on me...


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

.45 said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks .45!
> ...


Woot! UWN party at Moon Lake with .45 supplying steaks!!! :lol:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

we will be there yet again this year over the weekend my parents plan it every year you cant miss my truck its a older black nissan with a uwn sticker in the back window (half hidden by the tool box i added recently) and we will also be down on the lake in the middle of the night fishing as well come say hi


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Fishing Moon Lake in the middle of the night?!? What about the Moon Lake Monster?!?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

The moon lake monster feeds on fear don't show the fear and you will be ok and able to pet the monster as well oh and he likes gummy bears and worms


----------



## jchrijes (Jun 27, 2013)

im tring to find info on the witch iland around moon lake can any one help me tring to look for info on that i kept hearing ppl in vernal talk about lake monster big foot the one im interested to know if about a iland some where on or around moon lake


----------

